# Minolta XG-M



## gtaylor

I have a vintage Minolta  XG-M film cam that I brought out of mothballs today.  Boy, how'd I EVER get a photo from it. ?  Not very often did I get a keeper, because it took digital technology to help me learn about exposure, depth of field, etc.

Kinda fun playing with the little thing , though.  It brings back many memories.

I usually used it in Auto mode , because I refused to use my brain and learn the thing.

Hooray for digital, I say.  Film has it's place, but digital makes so much more sense unless a person has his/her own darkroom.

Anyone else have a similar journey with shooting with film and THEN digital.?    :er:


----------



## compur

gtaylor said:


> I usually used it in Auto mode , because I refused to use my brain and learn the thing.
> 
> Hooray for digital, I say.



Yeah, digital is perfect for people who refuse to use their brains.  Well said.


----------



## christopher walrath

Man, I grew up on an XG-M.  How much do you want for it?


----------



## dxqcanada

I spent over 20 years with a Film camera ... I learned more from it as most of the camera's I had where not automatic.

Digital makes me lazy.


----------



## Battou

I reasently bought an XG-M, Beautiful condition too. I have not had much oppertunity to shoot with it but the shots I did take with it where satisfying.


----------



## Gregoryniss

my dad gave me his along with a 50mm 1.7, 28mm 2.8, and 135 2.8. love that thing; got me hooked on film.


----------



## jonahr

not to be a flamer, but may i say to the OP, you are the sort of photographer i despise. the kind that relies on digital technology and would not be able to produce quality images on a manual camera, even one with a light meter as i'm assuming your minolta has.


----------



## Gregoryniss

^
it has a light meter. and i agree with your post.


----------



## jonahr

Additionally, this is not exactly a complex camera you are talking about. It's not an 8x10 view camera, its a pretty standard 35mm SLR, not exactly something where one needs to "learn the thing"


----------



## Battou

Alright guys, I held my tounge on this thread, can we bite back on the abrupt retalitory remarks and not let it get out of hand any further?

Wile I agree with the sentiment that this was a blatient and uncalled for stab at film, lrts not drag it into a Film/digi debate and/or slamfest.


----------



## BTilson

I shot film... then went digital... then sold my ENTIRE digital setup (flashes, strobist gear, the whole works) and went BACK to film, and have never been happier.


----------



## christopher walrath

I must defend the OP here as well.  This last Christmas I bought a Rebel Digital xT for my wife so she would have a digital camera to use with her EF lens and not have to pay to have everything processed.  I decided to play with it one day.  I checked out all of the options, went through the owner's manual.  And I came to the following conclusion.

*I WOULD ABSOLUTELY SUCK AS A DIGITAL PHOTOGRAPHER!*

What the hell is white balance?  What the flippin' flamin' is a histogram?  I am an ADVANCED hobbyist film photographer who processes and prints his own.  I would like to think I have gained a certain technical knowledge and proficiency in the past twenty years.  And I am humbled by this digital monster before me.

Traditional photography and digital photography are two completely different animals.  Digital is more than point, shoot and upload.  Film is much more than chemicals and an enlarger.  It takes time and effort and more time and even more time to acheive any sort of mastery in photography and doubly so if you ahve done so in with silver as well as with silicon.

So, let's all try and not be insulting just because someone paints with light by using a different brush.  After all, we are ALL only about 100 years removed from being an abomination to painters.  Still are in some circles.  We should all observe the end result and respect the thumps taken in getting there, regardless of where we have ended up.  It's what we do with it that matters.


----------



## gtaylor

Not a very friendly group.  What an insulting bunch of snobs.



gtaylor said:


> I have a vintage Minolta  XG-M film cam that I brought out of mothballs today.  Boy, how'd I EVER get a photo from it. ?  Not very often did I get a keeper, because it took digital technology to help me learn about exposure, depth of field, etc.
> 
> Kinda fun playing with the little thing , though.  It brings back many memories.
> 
> I usually used it in Auto mode , because I refused to use my brain and learn the thing.
> 
> Hooray for digital, I say.  Film has it's place, but digital makes so much more sense unless a person has his/her own darkroom.
> 
> Anyone else have a similar journey with shooting with film and THEN digital.?    :er:


----------



## gtaylor

Not for sale, and also have no idea what it'd be worth.  Are you really looking for an XG-M?


----------



## gtaylor

I'm attempting to reply to your SPECIFIC posting about wanting an XG-M.

While mine isn't officially for sale, what would you offer for one, if you are really interested ?





christopher walrath said:


> Man, I grew up on an XG-M.  How much do you want for it?


----------



## Mitica100

gtaylor said:


> I'm attempting to reply to your SPECIFIC posting about wanting an XG-M.
> 
> While mine isn't officially for sale, what would you offer for one, if you are really interested ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christopher walrath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I grew up on an XG-M.  How much do you want for it?
Click to expand...


If you're interested in the value of your Minolta, just say so! Beating around the bush won't get you far. Ask and you shall receive.


----------



## Mike_E

It's going to be a long, hot summer.


----------



## christopher walrath

Sorry, been ill for a couple of days. Although it would be nice to have one again, I just made a huge score on ebay. Won an auction for $29 + s/h for 3 XG-1,s (as-is). Seller said the light meters were kind of finicky and one of the cameras was missing the film reqind knob, not the lever, just the knob. Got them today and took the batteries from my XG-1 and mounted lenses and tested every aspect of these three cameras, hoping for one that would manage as a second body.

ALL THREE ARE PERFECTLY FUNCTIONAL. How cool is that?

So, now I have FOUR Minolta XG-1's in my bulging gadget bag.  I never expected that.  Just need one rewind lever.

As to value, I would suggest doing a search on ebay of completed autcions. But, I'll tell you, there won't be many for more than about $40 USD.

And we normally are not such a viscious bunch. Try not to take it personally. There are a lot of great photographers here with a lot of great advice.


----------



## Battou

christopher walrath said:


> I must defend the OP here as well.  This last Christmas I bought a Rebel Digital xT for my wife so she would have a digital camera to use with her EF lens and not have to pay to have everything processed.  I decided to play with it one day.  I checked out all of the options, went through the owner's manual.  And I came to the following conclusion.
> 
> *I WOULD ABSOLUTELY SUCK AS A DIGITAL PHOTOGRAPHER!*
> 
> What the hell is white balance?  What the flippin' flamin' is a histogram?  I am an ADVANCED hobbyist film photographer who processes and prints his own.  I would like to think I have gained a certain technical knowledge and proficiency in the past twenty years.  And I am humbled by this digital monster before me.



I know the feeling about the WB, histograms and whatnot, but what it was that killed me in digital was Auto Focus I can not tell you how mahy times I took my camera away from my face and hollared "what the f*** are you looking at worthless peice of s***" That eventually led to the end of my digital camera.....


----------



## ranfer1954

Yep, some of you are acting like ignorant snobs.  I say ignorant because who cares what, who, why and what you use to make ur shot.  I'm a semi pro and shoot with DSLRs and SLRs.  I own Nikon D600, D7000, Nikon D5100, Nikkormat EL, Nikon FE2 and FG ,2 Minolta x-700s and XG=m.  Almost 50% of both mediums and enjoy the heck out of all of them for different reasons.  With that said there is nothing like the feeling of loading up film and going to town.  Have I messed up?  Yes, plenty.  So what, that is how you learn.  I shot a bunch for the holidays using all the above and may have to kick my own butt because I noticed that one of my film cameras was on the wrong setting.  There goes one full roll.  It does help greatly to look at the results on the dslrs and make corrections as I go rather than waiting for the film processing to see how and what I got.

I shoot mostly manual on all, so don't tell me that there wasn't a time you just moved to auto mode and went to town.  This holiday season I had too much going so i just threw them all on auto and enjoyed the festivities knowing that when I get home I'll have the best possible photos to review while i clean my cameras and lenses.




gtaylor said:


> Not a very friendly group.  What an insulting bunch of snobs.
> 
> 
> 
> gtaylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a vintage Minolta  XG-M film cam that I brought out of mothballs today.  Boy, how'd I EVER get a photo from it. ?  Not very often did I get a keeper, because it took digital technology to help me learn about exposure, depth of field, etc.
> 
> Kinda fun playing with the little thing , though.  It brings back many memories.
> 
> I usually used it in Auto mode , because I refused to use my brain and learn the thing.
> 
> Hooray for digital, I say.  Film has it's place, but digital makes so much more sense unless a person has his/her own darkroom.
> 
> Anyone else have a similar journey with shooting with film and THEN digital.?    :er:
Click to expand...


----------



## BrianV

Stirring the pot?

First post made to a thread over three years old? 

Most of the people in the thread are not currently active on the forum.

Film vs Digital debates are done. Most shoot digital, a few stick to film, and some of us shoot both. Those of us that do try to get others interested in Film as well. Witness the number of Film cameras being given away on this forum.


----------



## timor

ranfer1954 said:


> Yep, some of you are acting like ignorant snobs.  I say ignorant because who cares what, who, why and what you use to make ur shot.


Strong entry into the forum, man. I wonder if you gonna stick here for longer ?
 Well snobs are everywhere, otherwise a large part of advertising would be total waist of money. Yet it works. But ignorant ? I think it is a photography forum and people here care about photography, digital or analog. As it is a virtual thing, this forum, we can only discuss what, who, why and what. Don't you think so ?


----------



## gsgary

christopher walrath said:


> I must defend the OP here as well.  This last Christmas I bought a Rebel Digital xT for my wife so she would have a digital camera to use with her EF lens and not have to pay to have everything processed.  I decided to play with it one day.  I checked out all of the options, went through the owner's manual.  And I came to the following conclusion.
> 
> *I WOULD ABSOLUTELY SUCK AS A DIGITAL PHOTOGRAPHER!*
> 
> What the hell is white balance?  What the flippin' flamin' is a histogram?  I am an ADVANCED hobbyist film photographer who processes and prints his own.  I would like to think I have gained a certain technical knowledge and proficiency in the past twenty years.  And I am humbled by this digital monster before me.
> 
> Traditional photography and digital photography are two completely different animals.  Digital is more than point, shoot and upload.  Film is much more than chemicals and an enlarger.  It takes time and effort and more time and even more time to acheive any sort of mastery in photography and doubly so if you ahve done so in with silver as well as with silicon.
> 
> So, let's all try and not be insulting just because someone paints with light by using a different brush.  After all, we are ALL only about 100 years removed from being an abomination to painters.  Still are in some circles.  We should all observe the end result and respect the thumps taken in getting there, regardless of where we have ended up.  It's what we do with it that matters.



After film you would piss on digital shooters if you tried digital


----------



## BrianV

*Christopher has left the building:

Total Posts*

Total Posts1,200
Posts Per Day0.69
*General Information*

Last Activity: 08-31-2012 02:52 PM

Join Date03-19-2008


----------



## timor

Not bad, over 4 years run. He might come back.


----------

